

Ask HN: Want To Become Freelance Web Developer/Designer - ap4234

Some questions...<p>I'm starting a full time development job soon but want to get into web development and do some freelancing to earn some extra side money. I know it will take some investment (mainly time and commitment) but I am willing to do it but need some guidance/opinions...<p>1. What languages should I learn/focus on and are in most demand? (eg. ruby, php, python?) I don't quite understand which languages are best for server side and which for client side.<p>2. How much can I expect to earn (hourly)<p>3. Any tools/books I should start with to help me jumpstart?<p>4. Any other suggestions or technology I should consider learning and freelancing?
======
padwiki
Couple questions back:

1\. Can you program at all right now? If so, what languages and how much
experience in each?

2\. How stubborn are you? How do you react to stressful and frustrating
situations? Do you get excited by fixing difficult problems or do you get
frustrated and give up?

3\. How are your design skills? Any graphic design or illustration background?

4\. Have you self-taught any other skills in the past? If so, what? How was
that experience for you?

5\. Why web programming? Is it only the extra side money?

~~~
ap4234
1\. Yes, my background is in Computer Engineering. Have done Java, C/C++, VBA,
bit of PHP, Python, etc. 2.I try to remain calm when under stressful
situations and get excited when I solve difficult problems and that in turn
helps me to keep going. 3\. I consider myself pretty creative... but haven't
had extensive experience with design/illustration background. I learned Adobe
InDesign pretty thoroughly myself few years ago but haven't done it since
then. I use Photoshop in and out to do image enhancements. 4\. Adobe InDesign;
took some time investment but the return was worth it. 5\. Not only for the
money... I am very interested in learning for my own sake because I love
building things. And if the skills can help me make some money, why not?

~~~
padwiki
Ok, that adds quite a bit of clarity. From your first post it was unclear
where you were starting from.

So, the money and demand for junior developers tends to lean towards front end
or full stack devs. If you want to work for a startup, learn rails or django
really well and then learn how to build client side apps in JavaScript
(communicating through AJAX). Use frameworks everywhere you can (jQuery is the
de facto standard now). Learn everything you can about HTML5, Canvas, the new
Audio and Video tags and CSS3. Keep pushing forward on design, but remember,
less is more in the new era of web aesthetic.

If you want to work for larger companies, learn two of the most common
frameworks built on Java and make sure you are very comfortable gluing
libraries together. You can also learn the same front end skills, but the
chances of being able to do anything full stack are slim to none.

Books and videos? Too many to list really. Code complete, gang of four design
patterns and mythical man month are pretty common. Don't make me think is also
excellent.

Pay rates? Depends _very much_ on location. Pay rates for the exact same job
might be $25/hr in Iowa and $100/hr in Mountain View. In general, if you are
good and want to be challenged, come out to the Valley and don't accept
anything less than $50/hr to start. Salary: with a couple years experience you
should be able to easily crack six figures.

~~~
ap4234
Thanks a lot for the insight!

Is rails different than ruby?

What all technologies u listed contributes strictly to the aesthetics of a
website?

~~~
padwiki
Scratch all of the above. I really don't want to sound like a dick here, but
there is one skill that will help you immensely in your career. Try googling
something before asking senior team members.

Also, and this is just nit-picky, but try to use complete words in your
correspondence.

